# Installing Habistat Heat mat



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

First time installer. I was wondering if anyone could answer the following questions.



Anyone got any recommendation for the type of tape used to tape to the bottom on tank?
There is a piece of silicon at the bottom edge of the glass tank which was there to stick on a decorative base. Should i remove this (its only an inch long) in case it has an adverse reaction to the heat mat?
Thanks Again


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Remove the silicone if it's in the way, although the heat from the mat won't affect it, I just use ordinary Sellotape to tape my mats down, run it around the plastic edge of the mat not over the heat element.


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

What way to i attach the mat. 









Copper strip side up to the bottom of the tank, or do i flip it over to the other side where the wire juction part is more flush to the mat.?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They radiate heat equally from both sides of the mat, so from that point of view it doesn't matter, I have mine with the flat side of the cable junction positioned so the mat sits flatter. 

Are you putting this inside the glass tank or under it though?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Graham said:


> I have mine with the flat side of the cable junction positioned so the mat sits flatter.


Agreed. I always put mine this way. : victory:


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Cheers. Ill be putting it under the tank. Just trying to find info on whether i should have a gap for air between the mat and the desk it will be on or whether to have a layer of polystyrene between the mat and desk. Not to sure.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

akachewy said:


> Cheers. Ill be putting it under the tank. Just trying to find info on whether i should have a gap for air between the mat and the desk it will be on or whether to have a layer of polystyrene between the mat and desk. Not to sure.


I keep a hot one with no gaps and so far with no cracks.


----------

